# в воде (pronunciation)



## Icetrance

Hello,

How does one pronounce the double "в"?

*в в*оде (in the water)

If you extend the "B" sound, how long to you hold it? LOL. 

I'd appreciate any help.


----------



## estreets

Certainly it sounds longer. I think twice longer (or three times).


----------



## rusita preciosa

You extend the *в* sound slightly. 
I'm not sure how to answer your second question.


----------



## morzh

I know of three ways: (I heard them used)

1. You actually distinctly pronounce two separate "в"s, making a gap in between.
Good when you want to articulate.
2. You make the sound "в" longer. How much? Just enough to make it discernably longer than a single one.
3. You make the "в" sound very intense, as the regular one is not really that intense. This will make it stronger than the regular "в", almost automatically making it longer too.

I am not sure which one is the standard, or maybe there is another one that is the standard.


----------



## Icetrance

Thank you all! I really appreciate it.

I did make a typo. I meant: "How long do you hold it (for)?"


----------



## Icetrance

morzh said:


> I know of three ways: (I heard them used)
> 
> 1. You actually distinctly pronounce two separate "в"s, making a gap in between.
> Good when you want to articulate.
> 2. You make the sound "в" longer. How much? Just enough to make it discernably longer than a single one.
> 3. You make the "в" sound very intense, as the regular one is not really that intense. This will make it stronger than the regular "в", almost automatically making it longer too.
> 
> I am not sure which one is the standard, or maybe there is another one that is the standard.



Excellent answer! Bravo


----------



## Assiduous student

This is an old thread. I'm not sure if the forum has a rule or not about not reopening old threads after 10 years! But in the audiobook of У войны не женское лицо, read by Мария Ливанова, she clearly read в воде as во воде. This corresponds to what Morzh said above about making two separate в sounds with a gap between, but then with a gap there would tend to be a fleeting vowel, and what seems to be produced in this book or the audio version thereof is во воде. Maybe this is just a clearer enunciation?


----------



## Maroseika

(No limitations for reopening threads no matter the age. This is exactly what they are for).

As for your question, I cannot imagine this во воде even when thoroughly enunciated.


----------



## Assiduous student

Ok thank you. I'll have another listen. Maybe I overimagined a fleeting vowel. I know reading aloud in any language is difficult to do.


----------



## Icetrance

I remember this thread I started. Seems just like yesterday.

It seems you just hold the  "*в*" slightly longer, if that even.  Russians naturally understand the meaning by the locative case ending anyways (in the water),  as well as the overall context. 

I'm not sure whether there is any hard and fast rule about this. 

It's all interesting, to say the least. If others want to chime in, please do.


----------



## Assiduous student

Yes, but in the audiobook I referred to there is a brief vowel. There can be a number of reasons for that, e.g. the reader read в before noticing what word came next? That happens in lengthy reading in all languages.


----------



## Maroseika

Assiduous student said:


> There can be a number of reasons for that, e.g. the reader read в before noticing what word cane next? That happens in lengthy reading in all languages.


This seems to me unlikely, because in most cases preposition is в, not во. I would rather expect just a longer "в", until the reader turned  his eyes to the next line.


----------



## Icetrance

Assiduous student said:


> Yes, but in the audiobook I referred to there is a brief vowel. There can be a number of reasons for that, e.g. the reader read в before noticing what word cane next? That happens in lengthy reading in all languages.



Interesting for sure!  It is likely you heard well but it may have been the longer stress on the "*в*", giving the impression of a probable "*во*"*.  *The reader wanted to enunciate in the clearest of manners.

Thank you for contributing to this discussion.


----------



## Assiduous student

Well, Icetrance, the problem is that I have the audiobook, and I can't upload it or in any way show the pronunciation there, but she said во воде, but without uploading an MP3, I can't prove it . So I accept that this is not a recognised viable pronunciation and simply forget it. But I've done some recording work with native speakers in Irish and I know who gruelling it is to sit there for hours and read out something with no mistakes whatsoever. I can't do it in a sustained manner in English either.


----------



## Icetrance

Assiduous student said:


> Well, Icetrance, the problem is that I have the audiobook, and I can't upload it or in any way show the pronunciation there, but she said во воде, but without uploading an MP3, I can't prove it . So I accept that this is not a recognised viable pronunciation and simply forget it. But I've done some recording work with native speakers in Irish and I know who gruelling it is to sit there for hours and read out something with no mistakes whatsoever. I can't do it in a sustained manner in English either.



It is curious to say the least.  Maybe more native Russian speakers will chime in with a possible explanation. It was no accident that it was pronounced in this way.  Just maybe you'll get a decent answer as to why (and I'd like to know, too).

Best of luck!


----------



## Vovan

Assiduous student said:


> In the audiobook of У войны не женское лицо, read by Мария Ливанова, she clearly read в воде as во воде.


Can you write the sentence in full (so that we could find it more easily)? The problem is that "в воде" appears more than once in the book...


----------



## Assiduous student

OK, I'll find it.


----------



## Assiduous student

> Мы ходили парами, одной от темна до темна сидеть тяжело, глаза устают, слезятся, рук не чувствуешь, всё тело от напряжения немеет. Весной особенно трудно. Снег, он под тобой тает, ты – в воде целый день.



I know what the audio sounds like - so let me explain it. It sounds like, not one long unreleased  в, but two separate в's, so there is a gap between them, and then releasing the first в naturally gives rise to a fleeting schwa. Not /a/. Like /vᵊ va'dʲe/ not /v:a'dʲe/. I don't know if I have overexplained that here as being definitely a во, but the first в is released. In the audiobook, this is Track 02, around 23:00. In the printed book, this is on p46.

I compared it with the earlier в воде on p28:



> По несколько дней, неделями мы стояли по горло в воде.



Here, in the audiobook, Track 01, around 51:30, Мариа Ливанова indeed reads it as  /v:a'dʲe/. The two passages are not identically read. But I'm clearly reading too much into this.


----------



## Vovan

Assiduous student said:


> The first *в *is released. (In the audiobook, this is Track 02, around 23:00. )


Definitely so. (And if you're asking whether that pronunciation may be considered standard, my answer is no. Just a small mishap.)


----------

